# Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt



## <Phoenix> (5. Januar 2012)

*Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Hey,

Ich habe vohin meinen Be Quiet Silent Wings USC angeschlossen, läuft auch wunderbar, ist leise und macht ordentlich Wind.

Aber unter SpeedFan wird der gute nicht angezeigt  Auch im Bios schenkt man der armen Sau keinerlei Beachtung 

Ich habe den Lüfter ohne Adapter einfach auf einen meiner freien SysFan Anschlüsse gepopelt (Mainboard - MSI P67A-GD53 / B3 Stepping)

Ich würde ihn schon gerne über Speedfan kontrollieren können, ist zwar kein Muss, da der Lüfter echt nicht zu hören ist, aber im Idle muss er halt nicht unter Vollast rennen, das würde der Halbarkeit sehr zu gute kommen wenn ich mit Speedfan etwas einbremsen könnte.

MFG


----------



## meratheus (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Klingt nach dem fehlenden Drehzahl-Signal, was von dem gelben Kabel des Lüfters an das Board gesendet wird. Ist der SYS_FAN CONNECTOR von deinem Motherboard 3-Pin oder ein PWM (4-Pin)? Sollte beim Anschließen unbedingt beachtet werden. Ist das gelbe Kabel auch richtig connected oder aus dem Stecker herausgedrückt? Wie sieht es mit den Einstellungen der BIOS-Lüftersteuerung aus?


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Der Stecker belegt Sys_Fan3, es handelt sich dabei um einen 3-Poligen Anschluss. Ob das gelbe Kabel an ort und stelle ist werde ich morgen früh überprüfen, da ich ohne hin morgen nochmal in dem Rechner runfummeln muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Ich bin grad mal fürchterlich faul, möglicherweise läßt sich der Lüfteranschluß nicht regeln. Das würde ich mal kontrollieren, notfalls den Steckplatz wechseln.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Bietet das UEFI denn überhaupt eine Lüftersteuerung (für die Sys_Fans)?
Wenn nein, dann ist eine Steuerung der Lüfter gar nicht vom Board aus vorgesehen und es ierfüllt die gleiche Funktion wie ein Molex-zu-3Pin Adapter, nämlich nur, dass Strom fließt!


----------



## meratheus (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Vermute ich auch schon. Lade gerade das Manual von seinem Board runter um schlauer zu werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*



meratheus schrieb:


> Vermute ich auch schon. Lade gerade das Manual von seinem Board runter um schlauer zu werden



Dann sag ich mal " Mäuschen mach mal piep "


----------



## meratheus (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

"PIEP"​ 
If the
mainboard has a System Hardware Monitor chipset on-board, you must use a specially​
designed fan with speed sensor to take advantage of the CPU fan control.

Ok du mußt den Lüfter an SYS_FAN 1 oder SYS_FAN 2 connecten, dann solltest du ein Drehzahlsignal bekommen
SYS_FAN 3 und SYS_FAN 4 werden nicht monitored.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*



meratheus schrieb:


> "PIEP"
> 
> If the
> mainboard has a System Hardware Monitor chipset on-board, you must use a specially​
> ...



Fleißpunkt


----------



## <Phoenix> (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter läuft, wird aber nicht erkannt*

Hm, selbiges habe ich auch grad im Handbuch entdecken können^^

Blöd nur dass Sys_Fan 2 durch die Kabel vom Gehäuse verdeckt wird  Die Kabel sind leider relativ knapp bemessen, aber naja, das werd ich mir noch irgendwie zurechtfummeln^^

Abr vielen dank, dann ist schonmal ein kleines Problem aus der Welt geschafft


----------

